# Hardin Bridge Ramp Update (Lower Etowah)



## jcarleto (Mar 1, 2017)

FINALLY!

I drove by the site this morning and found men and equipment busy felling trees and grading.  If the ramp at 411 is any measure, once they start, they are finished very quickly.  It looks like this Spring will bring a new reliable and safe access point for those who use the river.

This is HUGE for me and for many others, I would guess.  It means there is now a 3.2 mile low-impact stretch available with easy ingress at Euharlee ramp and easy egress at the new Hardin Bridge site.  This sounds like the perfect "before chores" or "after work" fishing run.

This also provides some other options.  Euharlee ramp to 411 ramp is 9.2 miles, a real day-killer (for the old and creaky, such as myself).  On the other hand, 6 miles from Hardin Bridge to 411, is about what I usually do, so that becomes manageable.  I like fishing the Rock Garden on that stretch, but don't get to often because of the distance and time required.  Likewise, for those who prefer the 10-ish mile runs, 113 ramp to Hardin Bridge will now be an option.

Many folks, such as myself, never used the unimproved Hardin Bridge location for several reasons.  If you have a heavy fishing kayak, you have to either be REALLY fit or have special equipment to launch and recover there.  If it rained, you really need 4-wheel drive as well.  Parking was frequently a problem, and because it was not widely used much of the year, security was a risk.

I know there are those out there who regret this addition, in that it may bring more people to the river.  I heard many complaints when the 411 ramp was improved.  For those people, accept my condolences.  It will bring me out fishing more often.


----------



## EJC (Mar 2, 2017)

Looking forward to this ramp myself. Hopefully they won't put a pole right in the middle like euharlee bridge ramp.


----------



## jcarleto (Mar 2, 2017)

I don't mind the pole so much as long as they don't build one of those silly slide ramps like Highway 113 ramp.  Although, sans pole would be good too.


----------



## MattKelley (Mar 5, 2017)

I want to preface this statement by saying I have and use an old dagger legend canoe, but I don't understand building paddle specific launches. Access to any water is great but why limit who can access it? Doesn't seem like cost difference would be significant but maybe it is. Possible trailer parking issues? I really like the 411 ramp. Hopefully this will be the same.


----------



## jcarleto (Mar 5, 2017)

Indeed.  The one at 113 isn't even easy to use for ANYTHING when the water is low.  The design confuses people.  I have seen people having trouble due to the unfamiliar design.  Even at the best of times it is not an easy by-yourself launch.  You can forget self-recovery unless the water is high.

So, yes.  Fingers crossed for another ramp on the 411 model.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Mar 13, 2017)

This ramp and parking area will actually be better than the 411 access. From the plans it looks to have trailer parking and other vehicle parking with both paved ramp and parking lot. Future plans are to have restrooms and possibly a camping area.

http://www.northwestgeorgianews.com...cle_fd020dbe-009b-11e7-a735-1b059ba156a2.html


----------



## jcarleto (Mar 13, 2017)

Excellent!  Thanks for the post of the article with the site plan.


----------



## spkoli (Mar 14, 2017)

That's great news!  Can't wait!


----------



## spkoli (Apr 7, 2017)

I drove by last week and saw that they still have the grading equipment and no one was working that site. It was a Friday.


----------



## EJC (Apr 7, 2017)

Hopefully it'll be ready for the summer rush. Should relieve some bottlenecks we've seen at other put-in locations in and around Bartow.


----------



## jcarleto (Apr 14, 2017)

*Pictures from April 14, 2017*

I went by today and shot these images.  It seems things are moving ahead slowly, but steadily.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## ZachMatthews (May 12, 2017)

Anyone been out there to take a look lately?  Should be getting close, right?


----------



## jcarleto (May 12, 2017)

*Rain Seems to Slow Progress*

I live close by and drive past there every week or two.  Not a lot of significant work lately.  I know the rain slows things down.  They did drop a couple of dumptruck loads of rock the other day.  Otherwise, it is much the same as it was pictured above.

The Macedonia ramp (Nell's Landing) went similarly.  Spurts of activity with long periods of inactivity.


----------



## jcarleto (May 14, 2017)

I went by today (Mother's Day 05/14/2017) and found the site in use.  Some of the sod is in, but there would be a real mud bog if it rained.  Also, the ramp is just roughed-in, but folks are anxious and there were several vehicles in the lot.  Clearly, it is not officially open yet and there is a lot more left to finish up, but it won't be long.


----------



## jmsharp167 (May 14, 2017)

What is the water clarity like down there right now? Looking to go tomorrow but being alone I don't know a good float to do. I wouldn't mind up river but have never done the leg with the portage around the smaller CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. Any advice on a good half day trip?


----------



## jmsharp167 (May 14, 2017)

Dam ?? Don't know why it censored that.


----------



## jcarleto (May 14, 2017)

The water looked reasonably clear.  Flow is way down.  Highway 113 ramp to Euharlee Bridge is a good half day unless you fish a lot, then it can eat a day.  With the water low and slow, you'll have to paddle some.  Euharlee Bridge to Hardin Bridge is GOING to be a great 3.5 mile run once the ramp is open.  I'm sure that's what many of the folk were doing today.  On a weekday, you might get towed or ticketed at Hardin Bridge if you happen to park in the way of the workers.


----------



## jmsharp167 (May 14, 2017)

So bridge to 411 be the best?


----------



## jcarleto (May 15, 2017)

*Distances*

Highway 113 to Euharlee Bridge: 7 miles +/- 
Euharlee Bridge to Hardin Bridge 3.5 miles +/-
Hardin Bridge to 411 6.5 miles +/-

Figure about 1 mile per hour fishing or 2-3 miles per hour paddling with low and slow water conditions (<1000 cfs flow) as it is now.

This map (http://www.etowahwatertrail.org/interactive-map/) will give you accurate mileage and points of interest if you zoom in.


----------



## spkoli (May 15, 2017)

I can't wait for the Euharlee to Hardin Bridge to become official.  I'm probably guessing Memorial day weekend is out of the question for "Official" :/


----------



## leoparddog (May 15, 2017)

I parked on the side of the road there at Hardin bridge a few weeks back on a Sunday.  I pulled down on the dirt lot to load up and leave.  I wasn't the only one.


----------



## jcarleto (May 16, 2017)

I'm guessing you may get away with it on a weekend when they aren't working.  Bear in mind that I am only guessing.

There were certainly a load of folks using the ramp last Sunday.  I did notice that the construction area warning "NO TRESSPASSING OR WE'LL EAT YOUR YOUNG" signs were no longer posted.  No way to tell if they were removed by authority or "accidentally."


----------



## jcarleto (May 21, 2017)

I went by this evening (Sunday, May 21, 2017) and it looks like they poured the boat ramp.  It is a standard concrete boat ramp much like the one built at highway 411 (Nell's Landing).

The parking area was, as expected after the heavy rains last night, exceptionally muddy.  There was one 4x4 truck stuck in the classic "won't go no mo" position.  Judging by the tracks in the mud, some folks did manage to get in and out today.  It won't take much now.  All they need is about 50 dump loads of rock to finish the parking area.


----------



## spkoli (May 22, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## jcarleto (May 22, 2017)

*Slight Correction Update and Date of Completion*

I stopped by Hardin Bridge after lunch today and was fortunate to catch the foreman on the site.  The detail that follows quotes information I received from him directly.

The ramp is not completely finished.  They have poured the river-end slab and are waiting for it to cure (7 days) before they push it down the slope with a dozer into the river.  Following that, they will pour the upper section slabs.  It is a clever technique.  There is a video of a much larger ramp being installed using the same method here:



Their plan today was to begin adding gravel to the parking lot, but the rain pushed that out a bit.  Instead, they are moving most of the heavy equipment out because they are finished with the work that required it.

They are on track for a Grand Opening date of June 20, 2017.  There is an event planned for that date at the site.

I would agree that unless there is a great deal of bad weather (that is not in any long-range forecast), they can easily make that date.


----------



## jcarleto (May 27, 2017)

*Update May 27, 2017*

No visible progress since my last report.  It is possible they have made some progress with the ramp, but no rock has been added to the parking lot.

NOTE: They have parked heavy equipment across the access road to block the parking lot.  I am told that they won't be at all happy to find any more vehicles in there until the rock is down.


----------



## jcarleto (Jun 4, 2017)

*Update June 4, 2017*

I went by this morning and saw they have more sod, the gravel entry drive and most of the gravel parking lot in place.  They are still blocking the entry with heavy equipment.  It looks like they will have no trouble meeting their projected June 20, 2017 open date.  The remaining work to completion looks like just fiddly touch-up bits.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 5, 2017)

I wonder if they are going to pave the parking lot. The plans in the article showed parking spaces which leads one to believe that it would be paved.


----------



## jcarleto (Jun 5, 2017)

I doubt it.  They didn't pave the highway 113 ramp or the Nell's Landing ramp parking areas.  However, they do run a DynaPac vibrating roller over the gravel (I saw one on the site) and it makes a pretty solid and reliable surface for gravel.


----------



## jcarleto (Jun 11, 2017)

*REAL Close (June 11, 2017)*

I braved walking past the "Trespassers Will Be Prosecuted.  No Hunging or Fishing." signs and wrangled my way past the folks with boats and fishing gear who apparently also willing to make the same choice, to bring you these pictures.  

The ramp road is sill blocked with heavy equipment and it is unclear whether they plan to pave or just go with gravel.  There is a lot of rain coming this week, so I'm guessing that paving might tweak their deadline.

I like the ramp design.  It makes sense!


----------



## jcarleto (Jun 17, 2017)

*"Hardin Bridge Landing" Is Now Open!*

I went by today and the ramp is open and in use.  The official opening hasn't happened, but the obstructions have been removed and even the picnic tables have been installed.  A dozen or so boat trailers were in the lot.  They even have a new sign presenting the site as "Hardin Bridge Landing."

Gravel apparently won over asphalt paving.  The marked parking places in the plan were clearly an "artist's concept."  Nice ramp, though.  I can't wait to get time to use it!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks for the update. River was still pretty muddy near 411 today.


----------



## jcarleto (Jun 18, 2017)

Yep.  Rain equals mud.  Also, the recent release plan from Lake Allatoona and resulting flow graph starts to look more like a heart monitor than anything else.  That doesn't help.

More rain is in the forecast.  Time to dig out the rattletraps and brightly-colored reflective lures.  Probably a good idea to leave the spray nozzle on the hose so you can just pull in and use it right away to knock the mud stain off the yak.


----------



## jcarleto (Jun 18, 2017)

*Ramp In Use*

They did a very clever thing with this ramp.  Not only is it a standard boat ramp that will accommodate most boats that would be able to run the river, they also included a slide ramp for kayaks and canoes.  Not a bad idea!

Lots of folks using the ramp today (Sunday June 18, 2017).


----------



## cophunter308 (Aug 14, 2017)

What's the depth range on the river from around the 113 bridge down towards 411?

What type of baits do you guys have the best of luck on on this river. I'm going to finally fish it this week and I just re-spooled  3 rod and reels that I've got to decide what to fish. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## spkoli (Aug 15, 2017)

cophunter308 said:


> What's the depth range on the river from around the 113 bridge down towards 411?
> 
> What type of baits do you guys have the best of luck on on this river. I'm going to finally fish it this week and I just re-spooled  3 rod and reels that I've got to decide what to fish.
> 
> Thanks for any input.



Anywhere from a foot to 10-15 ft. My success comes from slinging a black and blue senko around the laydowns.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 15, 2017)

Any tips on what section is best for trying to land a striper?


Has anyone tried to put in and paddle upstream? I called the River information and I believe its stuck at a solid 3200 cfps?


Just wondering if its doable as it seems they have moved out of Allatoona.....or I just cant find them


----------



## jcarleto (Aug 16, 2017)

River depth is usually 10-15 feet MAX.  There are areas of near 0 feet, especially when the water is low and slow.  I've never had to drag a boat, but I have bumped the bottom a few times.  I have revised my opinion of back-paddling after a good experience from the Hardin Bridge ramp recently.  Now I believe that SOME ramps are in parts of the river that make paddling upstream possible when the water is not too high.  Other ramps, like Euharlee Bridge, are at a spot in the river that will make you very old, very fast if you try to paddle upstream.

I use the river gauge at Highway 61 as my "Lower Etowah Baseline."  I like to see it at about 1500cfs and 5 feet depth for best results.  That gauge is here:  https://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02394670&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062

There are stripers all through the lower Etowah. Bait works (chicken liver).  White flukes sometimes work.  Jigs sometimes work. Rattletraps sometimes work.  If you can net some live shad, that's gold....if the turtles don't get them.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 18, 2017)

Went out today for a couple hours.

Put in at Hardin and paddled upstream, river was apparently "high" yet it was super easy to paddle with the exception of a Little Rock rapids about .75 miles up and when the river splits at .9 miles once you get past those currents it's easy paddling.

Not sure about the fishing of this section though.. didn't see too many on the fish finder or get a single bite and I throw a bunch of different stuff at em!

Lost my anchor too.

If I have to be super critical of the boat ramp it's the fact the kayak "launch" ends about 4 feet before the water line which sucked when I set my kayak up at the top expecting to tote it right in, got to the bottom and realized I'd have to move it off and down in the water anyways. Other than that good looking area!


----------



## jcarleto (Aug 18, 2017)

That matches my experience, Zach.  That lauch ramp is just mean.  FYI...one of the best spots for stripers is just past the road bridge upstream on the left.  It is the join of a cold spring.  Stripers tend to hand out at the join, or up the stream a bit.

Last time I was there (about 3 weeks ago) I tore up little white bass on top water lures, but it was after 6PM.  Time of day and amount of water changes everything in the Etowah.  

The water is up quite a bit from 3 weeks ago.  It can be high one day and low the next and it is like fishing two different places.  What worked one day doesn't work when things change and what didn't suddenly does.


----------



## spkoli (Jun 29, 2018)

I must say I finally got back out to the ole Etowah and love the Euharlee Bridge to Hardin Bridge float.  Big thanks to the folks who made Hardin Bridge ramp possible.


----------

